# UV Coatings - Instantly dry



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Well it was one hell of an investment but sometimes you have to spend a wad to make 10'x that wad! Total investment including 3 gallons of product was $1700 but IMO worth each and every cent! The kit and product will be here on Thursday and I already have a ton of contractors lining up to get me to do staining for them. I actually bought this as I have a ton of plans to use it for but if you have not seen it yet UV Coatings are going to take over all over finishes! I kid you not you can lay 8 mils of clean one coat right over another in less then 30 minutes and it can be used right away as it is 100% cured.

This video is borrowed from YouTube and I will make one as well once I have it in hand! I am friggin going nuts waiting for it.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes it might could be the future for many applications.did u get this from MWC.still a little pricey for me @ this time those damn lights are big bucks.still very cool,have you seen the uv light spray gun another tool of the future.akzonobel led spray gun.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I know Ed from Midwest but his set up is a little too pricey for me as just his light is $1900 then you need a visor, goggles, gloves not to mention product. I am getting mine from Dave and Jason from Aurastone.com, they do not have them on their website as of yet but they do have a awesome set up! Light kit comes with the gloves, visor and goggle for $1300 and the product is a 1 part that comes in quarts and can be sprayed from a touch up gun and a quart will go about 400 sf. This stuff is NUTS and the technology is the best as I have sprayed as little as 1 coat on wood, cured it and then took a coin 5 seconds later and scraped it hard across the surface and NOTHING!!!


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes I've been waiting patiently too from Aurastone for this new topcoat system. And cant' wait to use it.
-Dan


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Will the light work on other coatings?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

No, the coating is designed to cure with UV, regular coating are not. Awhile back someone posted a question about what you would like to see in the future from a paint manufacturer and I was the only one that mentioned UV cured finishes. I want a royalty check!!!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

DeanV said:


> No, the coating is designed to cure with UV, regular coating are not. Awhile back someone posted a question about what you would like to see in the future from a paint manufacturer and I was the only one that mentioned UV cured finishes. I want a royalty check!!!


You know that sounds good and all that it can dry and harden fast but am I missing something? for the cost of fast dry we are talking about: what's the big deal? One of the questions I have is: we are putting a clear over another finish, we all know that the edges is what wears the most, what happens when the edge goes? I don't want to step on any toes, just asking.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Will the light work on other coatings?


the coatings require photoinitators built into it. the light puts out a uv a-b-c or all to cause the cross linking chemical reaction to occur.these coatings will not dry unless exposed to uv radiation.and have been around for manny years prior to 2007 before this place was born.mosty used on floors and inks and now cars and alot of things lenses u name it.I know only a little bit about this stuff and have had demos , but i believe this will be a good thing u just need to shop around and rescherch as prices vary big time if u go into it dumb u will be porked.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> You know that sounds good and all that it can dry and harden fast but am I missing something? for the cost of fast dry we are talking about: what's the big deal? One of the questions I have is: we are putting a clear over another finish, we all know that the edges is what wears the most, what happens when the edge goes? I don't want to step on any toes, just asking.


Time is money.
add xtra coatings to areas that are known to wear in minutes vs hours/days if that is the issue .time is money
some of this stuff can be tinted any color.i learning wit u.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

ibsocal said:


> these coatings will not dry unless exposed to uv radiation.and have been around for manny years prior to 2007 before this place was born.mosty used on floors and inks and now cars and alot of things


Yup. I mixed Akzol-Nobel inks back in '97 for a company that printed credit cards. They were all UV cured. Pretty amazing though. They would stay wet for years unless exposed to UV.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Crazy stuff. What kind of market is there for UV finishes?


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

they do surfboards/fiberglass, guitars and things :yes:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ibsocal said:


> they do surfboards/fiberglass, guitars and things :yes:


So things they want to shove out the door a s fast a possible?


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

No not really (imho)Taylor guitars and surfboards are not cheap AND are quality items.so are cars and floors.but for some things i suppose that is true.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think for some applications, it will allow us to get that finish just right, then cure it in seconds. The stuff should be plenty tough, I do not see it has a speed over quality thing at all. I read about some UV cured epoxies before this post but never really looked into it much. I am not sure where I would use it currently, but is is always good to see new options for us.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ibsocal said:


> No not really (imho)Taylor guitars and surfboards are not cheap AND are quality items.so are cars and floors.but for some things i suppose that is true.


 I guess I didn't mean cheap, I was just referring to most industrial type work where time is money. Kind of like how they do powder coating now for most industrial to get it done and cured to get it out the door.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I am reading this posts and I definatly understand you questioning technology HOWEVER, this goes much deeper and father then just a quick finish. Lets start with 0 VOC, no odor, 2-5 second CURE TIME, green, easy cleanup and that is just for starters.

Whats the big deal? Well that is where the fun begins! 

Imagine that you have a contractor that wants you to stain and seal 30 wood doors in 2 days. You stain 1 day and the next day spray a coat of clear and hit it with a light and within 30 seconds the entire door is done!

OR

How many times have you gone to stain a staircase and cover it on a new construction project just to have it ruined? Well let me tell you when this stuff cures it is damn near scratch resistant! I have finished pieces here that I did with Midwest that I am not kidding I can take the pointy part of a screw and scratch at a piece of wood and it doesnt effect it! I can pour Xylene on it and it doesnt effect it.

I honestly feel that this is the right way to head. Right now this same technology is being used in automotive finishing, parts finishing, dentistry, floors, furniture and has been in use for a number of years. Sure it is a little costly but how many contractors do you think you could land if you stained a fireplace today and first thing in the am sealed it and 2 minutes after you cleaned your mess they could start putting things on the mantle OR how much better would your trim look if you sealed and cured it 3 seconds after you sprayed it?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Great. Not only can I drag my spray line through my wet doors, but an extension cord as well

Just kidding foil. I can see some potential


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Bender said:


> Great. Not only can I drag my spray line through my wet doors, but an extension cord as well
> 
> Just kidding foil. I can see some potential


Oh yeah now I remember why I use an HVLP!


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been using this product this week and it is quite amazing. The different sheens are also fantastic.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

FoilEffects said:


> Well it was one hell of an investment but sometimes you have to spend a wad to make 10'x that wad! Total investment including 3 gallons of product was $1700 but IMO worth each and every cent! The kit and product will be here on Thursday and I already have a ton of contractors lining up to get me to do staining for them. I actually bought this as I have a ton of plans to use it for but if you have not seen it yet UV Coatings are going to take over all over finishes! I kid you not you can lay 8 mils of clean one coat right over another in less then 30 minutes and it can be used right away as it is 100% cured.
> 
> This video is borrowed from YouTube and I will make one as well once I have it in hand! I am friggin going nuts waiting for it.


 How is it going with your UV coating system.
what do u like or dislike about it so far.any new work or uses u have found it to be useful for.please tell all +/-
thanx.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I just went to utube and somebody commented on how the guy in the demo video exposed his bare skin (he's wearing shorts) to the UV lamp. Seems harmless but you have to be careful.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> I just went to utube and somebody commented on how the guy in the demo video exposed his bare skin (he's wearing shorts) to the UV lamp. Seems harmless but you have to be careful.


 the lights uv radiation cause cancer if your skin is exposed to it.


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

lol I was just about to post on my amazing discovery when I saw this thread.. I bet this would be great for hardwood floors. one of the biggest hassles is worying about dust settling into the finish..no worries with this system though, and the finish would be ultra-tough. too bad its 10K just to get started though...


----------

